# So finally Deankenny goes to look/buy his GTR today :)



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

To save the other thread, ill update all you guys who are following my journey for entertainment purposes in this thread, Start off with flight booked i land in Manchester at 7:45pm Dealer will be picking me up, im slightly happy :flame:

I guess everyone needs to get out their opcorn: and cancel any plans tonight, this going to be better than the cinema hahaha


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Good luck mate, bet you're going to love the drive back!


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope the car lives up to your expectations! :thumbsup:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> Good luck mate, bet you're going to love the drive back!


Thank you, i cant even begin to think of the drive back, still all feels surreal at the moment.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Thank you, i cant even begin to think of the drive back, still all feels surreal at the moment.


I bet it does mate! Get them pics up as soon as you can


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

AdnanK said:


> I bet it does mate! Get them pics up as soon as you can


Im hoping theres a way i can upload pics to here on the fly.

Is there a way to put pics up using your mobile on here?


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

Good luck you baby-faced attention seeker! 

Hope it all goes well, then hopefully it's more driving and less posting for you :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Webber said:


> Good luck you baby-faced attention seeker!
> 
> Hope it all goes well, then hopefully it's more driving and less posting for you :chuckle:


Dont you think you get away that easy, i will still be posting in full force, no doubt about mods etc, i want a stage 1 first and foremost, will happen same time as service a Litchfields hopefully 

Hoping the bellhousing isnt noisy, but im not going to let that be a dealbreaker.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry to sound like a killjoy but can we keep any future updates to this thread and not report every single issue in individual threads? I'm sure you're excited about looking at a new car but this frenzied posting is wearing a bit thin, not just with me, but a few others.

Ta.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*posts*

I quite enjoy all the posts, at the end of the day if you dont look at it you cant get bored, if people dont look it just falls down the postings. I thought the idea of a forum was to have fun, General Chat I believe, there are plenty of other sections for the serious points
Any case go enjoy your GTR, I love mine and it always makes me smile.
Now points needed 
Stage 2
Sat Nav update
Wheels
etc etc:chuckle:
Oh the worries
Dont forget to really check the front discs for cracks on the vent holes, I got caught on that one real expensive job


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Check list 

Front break discs for crack lines, vibration when braking and pads .

Tyres as they're not cheap to replace 

Stone chips, dents in bodywork 

Below door mirrors check for corrosion 

Front lights condensation inside 

Bell housing rattle 

Gear changes all smooth up and down in auto when warm 

Check launch control works  

No dash light on 

Check service history carefully 

Check all electrics work 

See can you get a look underneath it 

Check for damage around front under bonnet and in boot 

Check when is next service due but should be already fully serviced ready to go by Nissan or a reputable GT-R specialist 

If in doubt hold out for another one and don't look to keen or he'll screw you  probable a bit late now  

Bid him down if any of the above don't comply 

I'm sure there's lots more someone else will think off !

Good luck !


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*inspection*

you havent told him to inspect the thing a me jig fitted to the whats it called,Really serious problem:flame:


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Im hoping theres a way i can upload pics to here on the fly.
> 
> Is there a way to put pics up using your mobile on here?


Good luck we all know how you feel, the anticipation is overhelming! Get the photobucket app downloaded and Bob's your uncle


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

extremelimo said:


> you havent told him to inspect the thing a me jig fitted to the whats it called,Really serious problem:flame:


Jesus, forgot that one :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Buzby said:


> Good luck we all know how you feel, the anticipation is overhelming! Get the photobucket app downloaded and Bob's your uncle


Photobucket app!! nice input.

Just downloaded it, can get the forum img code for any pic taken and copy paste nice job


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Sorry to sound like a killjoy but can we keep any future updates to this thread and not report every single issue in individual threads? I'm sure you're excited about looking at a new car but this frenzied posting is wearing a bit thin, not just with me, but a few others.
> 
> Ta.


Can you not just Ban him!!! Seriously , he hasn't even got the car yet! Its gonna be school holidays for the next 2 months :chairshot:chairshot


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Sorry to sound like a killjoy but can we keep any future updates to this thread and not report every single issue in individual threads? I'm sure you're excited about looking at a new car but this frenzied posting is wearing a bit thin, not just with me, but a few others.
> 
> Ta.


It is getting a bit 'Facebook' isn't it.....


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm quite enjoying it and I know what he felt like, I got so anxious stuck in london traffic when going to buy mine. Kept thinking the dealer would go home etc, drive home will be surreal.

Just dont bump it take it slow for a while!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

ha ha as if you will take it slow :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

simplysideways said:


> Can you not just Ban him!!! Seriously , he hasn't even got the car yet! Its gonna be school holidays for the next 2 months :chairshot:chairshot


ok sorry ill f*** off then no one forced you to read it, never mind i was quite enjoying it, if any1 wants to know how i get on pm me, seems as this is a hostile place, bit different to the guys over at 350z forums, sorry  bye


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

All the front discs I've seen have reasonably significant cracks if they are on OEM's. So it's par for the course in all honesty and Nissan have never told me to replace the discs because of cracking.

Similarly, all the bell housing's rattle to some extent or another. Mine seems to vary from day to day. 

So you're viewing this evening or are you waiting to view in the morning? Never a good idea to view in the dark even under good artificial lighting - lets hope it's not raining as well!!

Hope it's the car for you.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> ok sorry ill f*** off then no one forced you to read it, never mind i was quite enjoying it, if any1 wants to know how i get on pm me, seems as this is a hostile place, bit different to the guys over at 350z forums, sorry  bye


Don't be so melodramatic, it's not a hostile place but a lot of the guys on here don't want to know every last movement you make. Of course, most members are pleased you are looking for a car and are actually going to see one but this isn't The Truman Show.


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

deankenny said:


> ok sorry ill f*** off then no one forced you to read it, never mind i was quite enjoying it, if any1 wants to know how i get on pm me, seems as this is a hostile place, bit different to the guys over at 350z forums, sorry  bye


In light of recent posts , that was just a wee bit of sarcasm lol . Relax ! Get a projects thread going ASAP .lol no offense meant !!!:clap::thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> ok sorry ill f*** off


It's good practice to actually log off when you say something like this as we just look at the little green light under your user name then check your current activity to see that you're still viewing the thread. 

I'm not overly bothered, either way, but just letting you know we can see what's going on.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

lol easy guys, dont need to be so deep to the guy.. I find these frenzied posts quiet jokes and entertaining lol  remind me of how excited I was when I was getting mine..

To hear the full extent of the bellhousing make sure the car is fully warmed up and in neutral or park.. Good luck and I hope the car lives up to your expectations


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

One off the threads here I've actually enjoyed , don't listen to the grumpy old men !

Only takes a few of them to put a forum down


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It's good practice to actually log off when you say something like this as we just look at the little green light under your user name then check your current activity to see that you're still viewing the thread.
> 
> I'm not overly bothered, either way, but just letting you know we can see what's going on.


Sorry , I won't post again on this thread ,but I just nearly shat myself reading that lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Hashlak said:


> lol easy guys, dont need to be so deep to the guy.. I find these frenzied posts quiet jokes and entertaining lol  remind me of how excited I was when I was getting mine..
> 
> To hear the full extent of the bellhousing make sure the car is fully warmed up and in neutral or park.. Good luck and I hope the car lives up to your expectations


Ban him!!!!!!!! Far too sensible a post


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> One off the threads here I've actually enjoyed , don't listen to the grumpy old men !
> 
> Only takes a few of them to put a forum down


Im trying not to, im guessing due to the nature and value of this car will be older generation than that of the 350z forums.

I think some people dont understand that this car is merely a dream for over 90% of the population to own, and 2-3 years ago i also was a dreamer of this type of car.

Now today im possibly buying one, and im sorry for posting my excitement every 2 seconds. It is all GTR related though, im not talking about the inidan i ate last night, well i do talk football on here, but in the football thread.

I was really looking forward to posting updates on my trip, getting on the plane, going to the showroom, pics of the car as im viewing it etc, but seems that many posts will annoy a few.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Won't annoy 90% of use, are you there yet 

After all they don't have to look in !!


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Can we just ban him


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

deankenny said:


> ok sorry ill f*** off then no one forced you to read it, never mind i was quite enjoying it, if any1 wants to know how i get on pm me, seems as this is a hostile place, bit different to the guys over at 350z forums, sorry  bye


:wavey:


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Yea exactly, anyone who does not care about Dean's GTR escapade can go and do something else, you dont NEED to look on this thread do you..?

Anyways thought you might find this funny;

 This is Deankenny at home:


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*Ban*

Why ban him, lets have a witch hunt
Burn him at the stake
I really enjoy the posts, its nice to see someone nervous and excited about a car. I think Ive owned so many nice cars I dont get excited any more. good on you Dean, hope the cars good as if not your going to be one very upset teddy:bawling:


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*laugh*

This is Deankenny at home

Best laugh Ive had all week, good job you didnt show his hands under the bed clothes


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

extremelimo said:


> This is Deankenny at home
> 
> Best laugh Ive had all week, good job you didnt show his hands under the bed clothes


loool !


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Don't be so melodramatic, it's not a hostile place but a lot of the guys on here don't want to know every last movement you make. Of course, most members are pleased you are looking for a car and are actually going to see one but this isn't The Truman Show.


Surely people can choose to not read this thread. 

Good luck Dean and don't let it spoil your day, you've earned it m8


----------



## Real Thing (Feb 28, 2008)

deankenny said:


> ok sorry ill f*** off then no one forced you to read it, never mind i was quite enjoying it, if any1 wants to know how i get on pm me, seems as this is a hostile place, bit different to the guys over at 350z forums, sorry  bye


Shame to go Mate few grumpy post shouldn't deter you as there's a lot of us enjoying your enthusiasm/excitement think it brings back the memories of how we all felt (and still do) when we were collected our Cars.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If Dean wants to post, just let him post.

He was only asked to keep all his excitement on this thread by a mod and not to start loads of others in his excitement!
That's all! 

As for the "oh I'm going then" and the responses of "please don't go!" seriously? :nervous:
Good grief, it's a car forum, not a playground. 
Going because you've been asked to keep all your stuff in one thread? I don't get it. Just attention seeking behavior.

I've got no problem with Dean posting about it, as has been said if it's kept in one thread then people don't have to read it and won't get notified every time a new one pops up.

Can't see the issue myself...


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> Check list
> 
> Front break discs for crack lines, vibration when braking and pads .
> 
> ...


Check windscreen for damage !!!!


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

to be fair, he's only posting his inner monologue. We've all been there.

I'm enjoying it


----------



## Nobbyc (May 19, 2013)

Loving the posts leave the lad alone


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

You can't even call in for a cuppa while here! Goodluck 

Chris


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

TBH, if he was getting up the MODS noses for creating multiple threads, surely it would have been better to PM him? 

Anyways...Good luck with the car mate and don't forget the pics.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

deankenny said:


> I was really looking forward to posting updates on my trip, getting on the plane, going to the showroom, pics of the car as im viewing it etc, but seems that many posts will annoy a few.


Ignore the grumpy lot and post to your heart's content! I reckon they're secretly sat there hitting refresh every couple of minutes to see if you've posted a new update...


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Maybe some are just jealous of you at your young age !


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I actually had pm convo with mod and asked if it's ok to make a thread about my journey they said no problem and even they will follow it, thanks guys above I just want to share my journey and excitement I'm on the train now with my snacks


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I hope you didn't buy that on the train, you'll have no money left for the car!!


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

We can all watch your flight on here too! Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!


----------



## deano555 (Apr 22, 2012)

GlastoVeteran said:


> We can all watch your flight on here too! Flightradar24.com - Live flight tracker!


I've passed the coordinates onto the taliban


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have told the seller I will better your offer, can't have another white Gtr in Weymouth Dean


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Will64 said:


> I have told the seller I will better your offer, can't have another white Gtr in Weymouth Dean


It's your fault I want white lol, you should've left it dirty when I come to see it


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes I know. White is the best though


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Loving it.....like reality TV but much more interesting. Enjoy it ;-)

Every one of us got playground excited when we went to pick up ours. Just don't get sucked in if there are issues with the car.

Enjoy the drive back.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

deano555 said:


> I've passed the coordinates onto the taliban


Hahaha:chuckle:


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Enjoying the thread too lol, can we have a pic of Somerset from the plane Dean, probably just clouds tho, never been in a plane lol. Hope the car's good when you see it, if it's on original discs they're gonna want replacing soon, mine's done 18k miles and Nissan quoted me £3010 for just the front discs and pads hahaha, needless to say I'll be buying after market discs but haven't decided which ones yet. Thermal cracking around the holes is so common as to be considered normal, and mine have a 0.5mm lip and 5mm of pads remaining as a guideline for you at 18k miles.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Right who's going to own up now and tell Dean this is a set up!
Poor lads about to board the plane lol


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Omg shiZ is getting real now here's the plane


----------



## kaylz555 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> I hope you didn't buy that on the train, you'll have no money left for the car!!


HAhahahaha :chuckle:

Good luck bud! I know I'm refreshing now that you're finally going to buy one


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The seller is probably reading this pissing himself.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Rubbing his hands


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Here goes nothing


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Quality. I've been away for a couple of days and just caught up with this. I think it's great. Like reality tv as somebody said earlier but about something that's close to most of our hearts. I would imagine most d us had this giddy feeling when we were picking up our cars. I certainally did! Keep up the posts Dean! :thumbsup:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> Quality. I've been away for a couple of days and just caught up with this. I think it's great. Like reality tv as somebody said earlier but about something that's close to most of our hearts. I would imagine most d us had this giddy feeling when we were picking up our cars. I certainally did! Keep up the posts Dean! :thumbsup:


Thank you *****, that's what I tought it's a gtr forum and thought what better place to update than here but a few old grumps not for it, but ppl pm ed me said to ignore them and some are enjoying it  I'm enjoying taking the pics and updating


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Buggers got on the wrong plane


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Where is the car you are going to view Dean? I dont live too far from manchester(assuming the dealer is not far from the airport) wondered if i might know of them.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Nedzilla said:


> Where is the car you are going to view Dean? I dont live too far from manchester(assuming the dealer is not far from the airport) wondered if i might know of them.



http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif.../radius/1501/page/3/postcode/dt47uh?logcode=p


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Landed ladies and gentleman


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bet you grin from ear to ear when you see it


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

:thumbsup:opcorn:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Just looked at the dealers website. I think Id be tempted to leave with that Porsche Turbo instead


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Was looking at that also . If I was there I'd drive both just to see which I preferred


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

I am in Glasgow and I can see a grin emminating from down south


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Picked up in style 12 plate e class


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Gives you confidence


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

opcorn:

Is it too late to set up a live video feed from the dealership?!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Gives you confidence


It what? That he drives his stock about to pick up people?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wooooo I've loved reading this thread , your a character dean !! I hope it's the one ... Even if it ain't after all this effort just buy it LOL


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> I actually had pm convo with mod and asked if it's ok to make a thread about my journey they said no problem and even they will follow it, thanks guys above I just want to share my journey and excitement I'm on the train now with my snacks


My missus loves frazzles


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> Rubbing his hands




As long as its his hands!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> It what? That he drives his stock about to pick up people?


That he keeps decent stock with decent value. Would you rather him pick you up in a fiesta?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Will64 said:


> Right who's going to own up now and tell Dean this is a set up!
> Poor lads about to board the plane lol




Just called the dealer and bought the car
Next ones yours Dean:thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

TREG said:


> As long as its his hands!


When he arrives, it'll be his thighs.
Like Bob did on Shooting Stars. :chuckle:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Pucka


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I can hear the rubbing from here...


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Right porsche first then GT-R


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> ?.... Would you rather him pick you up in a fiesta?


Why the hell would he be picking me up for?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

CT17 said:


> When he arrives, it'll be his thighs.
> Like Bob did on Shooting Stars. :chuckle:




Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

I can't wait for the thread about the first mod it will be epic. Enjoy the drive home


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Suppose you need the GT-R outta the way first to get it out


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

deankenny said:


> Pucka


That's my car

Mind the dealer has not rubbed himself over it:thumbsup:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

FLYNN said:


> Why the hell would he be picking me up for?


Nice comeback :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

TREG said:


> That's my car
> 
> Mind the dealer has not rubbed himself over it:thumbsup:


Don't like it :chairshot


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Bet he buys the Alfa


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Bet he buys the Alfa


Will look forward the reading the next inevitable tedious thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Twitter feed guys

https://mobile.twitter.com/deankenny21


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm sorry, but **** me. Have you seen the profile picture. Don't do a selfie when your having a shit


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> I'm sorry, but **** me. Have you seen the profile picture. Don't do a selfie when your having a shit


Lol!!!!

Please Flynn - NEVER EVER sell your GTR!!!! This forum will never be the same without you!!!! 
i always look forward to your posts!!!!


:clap:


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

Are you done yet?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Just sorting formalities now


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


>


Buy the 911


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

**** I hope he bought the 911 !


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> **** I hope he bought the 911 !


I might have that. 40k for a 997 turbo


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> **** I hope he bought the 911 !


Having seen the white wheels he considering I do too...I may see this on the roads of Dorset...the porsche beards would love him


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

Finally... :thumbsup:


----------



## kaylz555 (Feb 25, 2013)

Wey hey!!! Congrats!


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Aw **** no way :banned:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Congrats, plate looks like its worth a bit


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

deankenny said:


>




My car!!

Congratulations mate.

Take it easy in it :thumbsup:


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats take her easy !


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

He's going to have some drive home


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Damn!!!!!

Cant believe this thread is coming to an end!!!!


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

You think so


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Indeed. I'm sure we'll read all about it. I'm looking forward to hearing what he's having for breakfast. I hope its toast. You never know though, could be cereal. Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed. I'm sure we'll read all about it. I'm looking forward to hearing what he's having for breakfast. I hope its toast. You never know though, could be cereal. Be sure to keep us updated.


uke:


----------



## kaylz555 (Feb 25, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed. I'm sure we'll read all about it. I'm looking forward to hearing what he's having for breakfast. I hope its toast. You never know though, could be cereal. Be sure to keep us updated.


You couldn't resist checking could you 

And I'm sure you'll check what he's having for breakfast tomorrow


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Ha ha ha enjoy the drive back


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> Indeed. I'm sure we'll read all about it. I'm looking forward to hearing what he's having for breakfast. I hope its toast. You never know though, could be cereal. Be sure to keep us updated.


It's a strange day when I completely agree with Flynn.

Can't believe so many threads of utter drivel have brought us to this point.

Is there a block function built into this software?


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice one, I remeber the first drive home in mine. It was like being handed the keys to the millenium falcon.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> It's a strange day when I completely agree with Flynn.
> 
> Can't believe so many threads of utter drivel have brought us to this point.
> 
> Is there a block function built into this software?


Just ride it out. It'll be up for sale in 3 months



cd09 said:


> It was like being handed the keys to the millenium falcon.


Millennium Falcon doesn't have keys


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> Just ride it out. It'll be up for sale in 3 months


Am hoping one month.


----------



## kaylz555 (Feb 25, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> It's a strange day when I completely agree with Flynn.
> 
> Can't believe so many threads of utter drivel have brought us to this point.
> 
> Is there a block function built into this software?


You have an Ignore list in your control panel.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Poor lad, let him enjoy it-look at his little face

null_zps836ee5031.jpg Photo by Treg_2006 | Photobucket


Enjoy it mate


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Xmas has come early for some lucky geet !


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

So did he take 40k cash to Manchester and how do you insure a GTR at 10pm at night?


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

I think it was insured long long ago..


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

barry P. said:


> So did he take 40k cash to Manchester and how do you insure a GTR at 10pm at night?


He was already insured, and instant bank transfers are all the rage these days.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Can't believe so many threads of utter drivel have brought us to this point.
> 
> Is there a block function built into this software?


You know it's not mandatory to read all of the threads, yeah?!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

He should call in and see SVM on way back - they will love him there


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> It's a strange day when I completely agree with Flynn.
> 
> Can't believe so many threads of utter drivel have brought us to this point.
> 
> Is there a block function built into this software?


Adam to be fair he posts as much as you...your posts about how many sets of turbos you are having built are legendary


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

People who talk about themselves in the third person bring it all on themselves.

*so finally flynn unsubscribes from this thread*


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Adamantium said:


> It's a strange day when I completely agree with Flynn.
> 
> Can't believe so many threads of utter drivel have brought us to this point.
> 
> Is there a block function built into this software?


Yes. Click his profile and select ignore. Easy


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GlastoVeteran said:


> You know it's not mandatory to read all of the threads, yeah?!


I jump to the last page to see if it's been locked yet. In this case I stuck around to read Flynn's replies.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Henry 145 said:


> Adam to be fair he posts as much as you...your posts about how many sets of turbos you are having built are legendary


He posts like a girl.

How do I buy a car?

Oh no the seller is selling to someone else.

What yt videos shall I make?


I could not readi guess but the forum isn't moving much at the mo, and without my car I need my gtr fix from somewhere.

Btw about to go on to only my third set of turbos including stock ones. Only one more set planned when they go into production. It's not that many.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Yes. Click his profile and select ignore. Easy


Didn't know about this. Cheers mook. Sorted now.


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

lol you actually checked google to see whether the milennium falcon had keys ..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> One off the threads here I've actually enjoyed , don't listen to the grumpy old men !
> 
> Only takes a few of them to put a forum down


That'll be the opposite actually.

Only took a few to get the place going in the first instance, before there was a website and then some more to help keep it going through a couple of crises back in the days when the GTR was hardly ever seen and was just getting popular thanks to Gran Tourismo.

Without the initial people Joss, Mr Milne, Dave, Scott, Guy, Jonny Wroe, and others both online and in the fledgling GTR community followed by Cems huge commitments and the work done by the current and past team such as Paul Creed, Jason, Glen, Booty, Hoops, Mook, Moley and many more then there would not be a place for all these 35 owning 2013 facebookers to post such inane ramblings.

I agree it has a certain humour to it all in moderation and dont think Dean should be a primadonna and leave, but he should also maybe settle down (and I understand what its like buying a new toy, Ive had plenty !!) and reflect that perhaps his enthusiasm has gotten the better of him a touch.

The old addage that "dont like it dont read it" is just as hollow as "we were here first". The whole point is to enjoy the collective experience and as such there needs to be give and take from all sides,

J.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Grant Hay said:


> lol you actually checked google to see whether the milennium falcon had keys ..


:chuckle:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Grant Hay said:


> lol you actually checked google to see whether the milennium falcon had keys ..


I didn't want to look like a dickhead did I


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Im still convinced the wee feller flagged down a random white GTR and asked if he could have his photo taken next to it


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

bladerider said:


> That'll be the opposite actually.
> 
> Only took a few to get the place going in the first instance, before there was a website and then some more to help keep it going through a couple of crises back in the days when the GTR was hardly ever seen and was just getting popular thanks to Gran Tourismo.
> 
> ...


There would be a place for these 35 owning "2013 facebookers" (wut!?). It just would have been a different forum.

Are you old. I'm guessing your old. Like really old. When you wee, does a little bit more come out about a minute after you've finished. I bet it does


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Grant Hay said:


> lol you actually checked google to see whether the milennium falcon had keys ..


+ 1

:chairshot


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

bladerider said:


> + 1
> 
> :chairshot


I wasn't sure so I google it, I should have just asked you.

You're that old that you were actually present a long time ago in a galaxy far far away


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

FLYNN said:


> There would be a place for these 35 owning "2013 facebookers" (wut!?). It just would have been a different forum.
> 
> Are you old. I'm guessing your old. Like really old. When you wee, does a little bit more come out about a minute after you've finished. I bet it does


Thats cool.

Feel free to foxtrot oscar along with your MYohmygodwhocareswelaughedthescoobyboysewhentheystartedtalkingmanufacturingyears owning chums and start one.

Take Mr keyboard diarrhoea as your first member !!

I am old - a whole 39 years old !! Young to some, old to others, but the difference is that I spent over two years reading this forum most days, trying to learn before I even joined - hence why I know who Joss and the original crew are before this website even existed. I guess its the difference between someone with respect for a group they aspire to and somone who assumes they have rights in a group from the first instance of joining it just because they share a common point.

I am glad Dean is excited
I am glad he has an aspirational car
I did exactly as he has done over ten years ago now and I didnt feel the need to go to the lengths he has, in fact I have never seen this from someone who was old enough with enough money to do this before.

Oh and I was funnier than you, before you as well !!  :thumbsup:

Have a nice day.

J.


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Millennium Falcon doesn't have keys


:clap: No need to be pedantic. No, actually there is always need to be pedantic. Thank you for your keen learned observation.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Finally food near Birmingham so hungry I see there's some old grumps back in the thread ah well no one forced them I'm happy thanks everyone even the old grumps, relax a little you might enjoy life a bit more


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Well thoughts so far ?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Finally food near Birmingham so hungry I see there's some old grumps back in the thread ah well no one forced them I'm happy thanks everyone even the old grumps, relax a little you might enjoy life a bit more


What food did you get. Any pics?


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

**** I'm starving to........


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> What food did you get. Any pics?


I think he may have passed out with joy.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Food and new GT-R heaven


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I bet it was Burger King......bet it bloody was. Can't wait to find out. Ooooooh. Excited.

Do you think we'll find out tonight? Don't think I could sleep otherwise.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Service station just , showing of in the forecourt I bet . 

The suspense, just opened another bottle of red wine , it's going to be a long night lads !


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Did ya notice in the thread title he can't even spell GT-R after all this ! :<


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> Service station just , showing of in the forecourt I bet .
> 
> The suspense, just opened another bottle of red wine , it's going to be a long night lads !


I bet the crazy bastard got onion rings......


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> I bet the crazy bastard got onion rings......


No way the bastard got onion rings, did I tell ya I'm ****ing starving .

Must be greet to have money for food after buying a GT-R opcorn: pity this pop corn wasn't ****ing real it wouldn't last to long , but that smiley **** keeps eating it


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> No way the bastard got onion rings, did I tell ya I'm ****ing starving .
> 
> Must be greet to have money for food after buying a GT-R opcorn: pity this pop corn wasn't ****ing real it wouldn't last to long , but that smiley **** keeps eating it


He's a greedy son of a bitch that smiley. Never stops eating. Do you know if its salted or sweet. I suppose either way he'll be dead soon. Either diabetes or a heart attack if he keeps it up.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't know he's a greedy **** and don't know but I'll bet the ****er will be here long after us . Only thing is he must be really pissed eating that shite all the time while I'm drinking a nice Bottle of Casillero del Diablo .


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Well a fiesta st decided to come along side me on m6 at same speed then stare over and speed off , silly little bugger.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Is that it after all this build up......:chairshot:chairshot:repost:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Halfway home stretch of the old legs


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

Ohh you got itt !! 

Congrats mate.. Enjoy the drive home and be safe..


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Well a fiesta st decided to come along side me on m6 at same speed then stare over and speed off , silly little bugger.


What a loser. In a ford fiesta st?!.?. How dare he. How dare he test the might of deankenny and the GT-R. Did you know that the gtr is the fasterest car in the whole wide world


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Halfway home stretch of the old legs


I knew it. Costa coffee, eh. This thread just keeps getting better.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Not feeling any GT-R love here from ya !


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm just a bit pissed off that a Fiesta ST drove up beside him. I mean come on. HE DROVE UP BESIDE HIM! We've all got to club together and do something about this. It just can't keep happening


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> What a loser. In a ford fiesta st?!.?. How dare he. How dare he test the might of deankenny and the GT-R. Did you know that the gtr is the fasterest car in the whole wide world


I may be silly but there's times when I wouldn't even entertain it


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

GT-R cred has gone to **** now


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> I may be silly but there's times when I wouldn't even entertain it


Tell me about it. I once had a car drive up beside me. I think it was a Renault megane. I was that annoyed I killed everyone in their car, then shoved my head up my arse until I completely disappeared. 

I'll start a thread.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Let him come up along side ya give him the middle finger and fly off ! Ffs


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you sure that Megane wasn't a Aston Martin because apparently in Ireland this happens quite often !


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm not sure to be honest. I was just so annoyed that he pulled up next to me, on a road, with cars on it.

And now... Someone in a Ford Fiesta ST, has drove up beside, yes! Drove up beside deankenny and looked over at him. I mean WTF is this world coming too. How dare he pull up next to another car. AND look over! He looked over as well! 

Fiesta ST. Drove up next too. Looked over. You just can't make this shit up.

Outrageous


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

It's never happened to me so I can't really comment !


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uB6cbR2wdSw/TSU4g_VeMgI/AAAAAAAAAp0/JRbqXetaSeg/s1600/aabf18_sarcasm_detector.jpg

Its just gone off the charts.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I was out shopping earlier and someone come up and asked me the time. ASKED ME THE TIIIME!!! You'll all be happy to know that I punched him in the neck. Asking me the bloody time indeed. Heathen.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

No phone or watch what's the world coming too :bawling: they'll be coming over to you next asking for a drive in your bloody GT-R the cheek off them !


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

I must ask what you do for work Dean?!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok time for me to document my journey too lol


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

buzzysingh said:


> I must ask what you do for work Dean?!


Author


----------



## Locum (Oct 5, 2013)

Patrick Flynn how you doing buddy? Long time!! Why so annoyed? Coz he wasn't interested in yours? Bet you'd be licking his balls (proper licking) had he took yours!?!

As much as I'm finding it a little boring too, no need to be bitter.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Locum said:


> Patrick Flynn how you doing buddy? Long time!! Why so annoyed? Coz he wasn't interested in yours? Bet you'd be licking his balls (proper licking) had he took yours!?!
> 
> As much as I'm finding it a little boring too, no need to be bitter.


Mine isnt for sale. 

Still racist?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That's quite enough otherwise I am going to be starting to holiday people.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Dean where are the updates you lazy sod?!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> That's quite enough otherwise I am going to be starting to holiday people.


You could just delete the thread.....think that is the only way to resolve the situation.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*It gets worse*

I was out on my bike the other day and a granny pulled up next to me in her wheel chair, whats the world coming to:blahblah:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Get some daylight pics up dean


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

FLYNN said:


> I'm not sure to be honest. I was just so annoyed that he pulled up next to me, on a road, with cars on it.
> 
> And now... Someone in a Ford Fiesta ST, has drove up beside, yes! Drove up beside deankenny and looked over at him. I mean WTF is this world coming too. How dare he pull up next to another car. AND look over! He looked over as well!
> 
> ...


ROFL hahahahahahha!!!


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

extremelimo said:


> I was out on my bike the other day and a granny pulled up next to me in her wheel chair, whats the world coming to:blahblah:


:chuckle:


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Problem is there, is that i dont have a clue what to look for, i wouldnt know paint over run from tarmac


And you go and buy a car in the dark?!! Have you just woken up and discovered that the White GTR you've gone and bought is actually Silver?


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Give the kid a break he's probably worked his socks off to get his dream car! This thread won't agree with everyone's style/tastes on how we go about things but you have an option! If you don't like it, don't comment.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Where's the fun in that.

We are only yanking his chain. If everyone was hanging out the back of him, it would become unbearable. The forum needs dickheads to balance it out.

He's just bought a GTR. He couldn't give a shit what people write on here.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Exactly. Don't like/agree/care about this thread, don't post on it.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> Exactly. Don't like/agree/care about this thread, don't post on it.


If you can't post your own views on a public forum, then it just becomes a list.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

To the point of causing offence?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

The response by some to this thread just goes to confirm what someone said, about most R35 Drivers, to me at the last Ace cafe meet!


Congratulations to all those that have just added to that sterotypical view! :thumbsup:


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> To the point of causing offence?


Offence is taken, not given.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Jesus Flynn, it's a lovely day outside get in your car, go for a blast and focus on why you bought it in the first place and joined this forum. Who knows you might even enjoy yourself. It's not fair to completely hijack the kids thread, this ain't about you!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Buzby said:


> Jesus Flynn, it's a lovely day outside get in your car, go for a blast and focus on why you bought it in the first place and joined this forum. Who knows you might even enjoy yourself. It's not fair to completely hijack the kids thread, this ain't about you!


My name is Patrick Flynn, but I understand if people would want to call me Jesus Flynn.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> My name is Patrick Flynn, but I understand if people would want to call me Jesus Flynn.


Is Patrick an anagram for something? I can make one word out it that sums you up!


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

Mookistar said:


> Exactly. Don't like/agree/care about this thread, don't post on it.


It's a public forum - every forum member has the right to express their opinion. Since when does everyone need to agree before they post? If you put yourself up for scrutiny then you take the rough with the smooth and stop whining about it. 

Personally I hate Frazzles, and I reserve the right to bloody well say so! Corn based snacks don't deserve a position next to their potato derived cousins on the shelves of Tesco - end of chat!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Enjoy your car Dean. I trust you have a sense of humour and understand I'm only pulling your leg.

I've been threaten with a ban, so I'd better "cool it" and stop, I quote "being a dick"

I thought insults were against the rules......

It would seem if we do t have the same sense of humour, it's the wrong sense of humour. Apologies to all that I've offended. I'm off to kick the dog instead


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

A thread like this was always going to be open to criticism. The whole attention seeking throwing of the toys out of the pram episode (right I'll **** off then - we all knew he wouldn't) followed by people mawkishly pleading for Dean to come back was just the limit really.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Buzby said:


> Is Patrick an anagram for something? I can make one word out it that sums you up!


So you are calling me a prickat? Because an anagram uses all the letters once.

Unlucky. I'm sure the mods will let it slide because you don't know what an anagram is


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

FLYNN, go and kick the dog a bit.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Shall do.

*unsubscribes*


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

m33ufo said:


> It's a public forum - every forum member has the right to express their opinion. Since when does everyone need to agree before they post? If you put yourself up for scrutiny then you take the rough with the smooth and stop whining about it.
> 
> Personally I hate Frazzles, and I reserve the right to bloody well say so! Corn based snacks don't deserve a position next to their potato derived cousins on the shelves of Tesco - end of chat!


No. But this is an enthusiasts forum and someone is getting grief for being enthusiastic about buying his dream car. He's from a generation that does Facebook and Twitter and all that so why give him grief?

The R35 owners are a different breed to skyline but I remember when "youngsters" started buying Skylines there was a lot of griping from the oldies. 

I put myself in deans shoes. At 28. He must be so excited and its nice to watch someone share that excitement. 

Mook


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

Seriously, he's got away lightly. If this was PH's he'd have been playing with a razor blade by now!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Pistonheads is full of ***** tho.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

I wonder how many tanks he has went through now and if he actually went to bed .


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

All I'm saying is, if you post your life on a forum then you can expect flak. And that being the case I haven't personally seen anything I'd be offended by.


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

It's the flak that people have given him that's made these threads interesting to follow in my opinion. Some really funny comments and all a bit of a laugh :chuckle:

I get that's he's only 28 and very excited, I was 29 when I bought mine last year and I was very excited too... But I opted not to post 200 times to share that with you all as I'm not as much of an attention seeker

Glad he did though, it's kept me entertained for the last few days :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Celebrity culture has a lot to answer for.


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

A bit like a puppy looking for approval and sulking when it's not always forthcoming.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Just finished reading this thread! What an entertaining read! 

Dean congrats on the car! Enjoy it . 

Can't wait for another thread to start this kind of commotion. Some pretty funny posts!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

GlastoVeteran said:


> Dean where are the updates you lazy sod?!


Steering lock's failed and he's stuck in McDonalds car park.


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

barry P. said:


> Steering lock's failed and he's stuck in McDonalds car park.


Apparently without wi-fi


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello everybody  Finally home, decided to stop off at a Premier inn at around 2-3am as didnt want to risk driving while getting tired. Mind you barely slept, it was more like 10 min sleep intervals, woke up at around 10am, had to stop off at Cribbs Causeway in Bristol as it is the MRS birthday  But now finally got her home safe and sound, one hell of a journey but all definately worth it.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Did the plate come with it and I see the windows are tinted as are mine .


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> Did the plate come with it and I see the windows are tinted as are mine .


No sadly not, the plate is being transferred over the next week, however the dealer had already printed out brand new original plates for me in the boot ready 

Yes the small rear windows are very dark tints, front ones seem like legal tint.


----------



## Plumber dave (Jan 6, 2013)

Congrats mate,epic journey but back safe and sound. 
It's a beaut. 
How does it drive? All is well I hope.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Plumber dave said:


> Congrats mate,epic journey but back safe and sound.
> It's a beaut.
> How does it drive? All is well I hope.


All seems good, its very savage  but you all know that anyway.

Hopefully going to take it to Westover next week just for a quick checkover to be sure 

But well happy and still quite overwhelmed by it to be honest, the acceleration i think has given me a light head haha.

Just to confirm with others, when you accelerate in 1st in manual,if you dont touch the paddle does it auto change to 2nd?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you live in France?

Photo's by car at 10pm.

Food near B'ham at 12am

Stopped off at 3am to sleep.

Where the heck did you buy from and return to? I did Southampton to Glasgow in my works van the other weekend in the early hours of the morning in a comfortable 5 and a bit hours with no traffic on the roads.

If I was in the GT-R I'd expect to have done it even quicker than a ropey Merc Viano 2.2 Diesel with over 120k on the clock heavily loaded up.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Just seen you flew from Southampton to Manchester, thats a 3 hour car drive back how the heck did you take over 5 hours and not get home 

You realise the GT-R has more than 3 gears right, mid you even with just 1st, 2nd & 3rd you can still do speeds to achieve a 3 hour drive back.

I understand the 'Fiesta' looked across and then 'sped' off remarks now. You were doing 50mph and he drove alongside puzzled  before speeding off to 70mph into the distance 

All good banter! on serious note enjoy the car buddy. I bought mine when I was 28 but think you've achieved more posts in a week than I did in the first year of ownership.


----------



## Dan33GTR (Jun 6, 2011)

love this thread good luck with the car Dean


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

deankenny said:


> Just to confirm with others, when you accelerate in 1st in manual,if you dont touch the paddle does it auto change to 2nd?


I don't believe it will automatically shift up when on Manual mode.. However the car should prevent you from red-lining it.. When set transmission to Race, then the car lets you redline i think..

No auto up-shifts, but it does downshift automatically when you slow down in manual mode..


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

Think it will change up in manual mode when not in Race .


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice looking car  yes it does auto shift up in manual mode, when you put the gearbox in race mode it does not so don't forget lol or you'll be bouncing off the limiter.


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

Definately does upshift when in manual when you go flat out!!! 

Andy makes a fair point..... I flew out to Edingburgh from Heathrow to buy mine and drove back to West London in just over 5 hours - even hitting some rush hour traffic patches! Where the hell did you go????

I'm soooooo gutted you bought a car!!! I was really looking forward to following this crazy thread over this weekend!!!

I think this thread is DUE a 'Flynn' comment very soon - otherwise we will all die of boredom shortly!!! Someone call him back!!!! 

Lovely car by the way...a part of me was hoping you will be coming back in the 997 Turbo!

Good luck mate....keep the posts coming!


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

I most certainly would have drove both off them , may never get a chance like that again to test one back to back !


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

G2GUV said:


> Definately does upshift when in manual when you go flat out!!!
> 
> I'm soooooo gutted you bought a car!!! I was really looking forward to following this crazy thread over this weekend!!!


Hahahaha that made me laugh!! Enjoy Dean see you at a meet soon?


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

G2GUV said:


> Lovely car by the way...a part of me was hoping you will be coming back in the 997 Turbo!


Agree, always curious about the turbo Porker and want to know more. 

Nice clean car Dean I'm sure you will have many happy days!!!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

EAndy said:


> Do you live in France?
> 
> Photo's by car at 10pm.
> 
> ...


I was driving back sensible, not sure of roads up north or speed cameras, so i dont like to put the foot down much. Also i stopped at Bristol Cribbs causeway for hour and a half buying some stuff, i also had a cruise round Yeovil for the hell of it, same in dorchester, then in Weymouth before finally returning home


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

You just right until you get use to her !


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Trevgtr said:


> Nice looking car  yes it does auto shift up in manual mode, when you put the gearbox in race mode it does not so don't forget lol or you'll be bouncing off the limiter.


Ah thank you that explains that, theres me thinking it were broke


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

Congrats on that car :thumbsup:


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

EAndy said:


> Do you live in France?
> 
> Photo's by car at 10pm.
> 
> ...


Blimey that's good going its about 450 miles.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

well done dean glad your sorted fella


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Peter R35 Gt-R said:


> Think it will change up in manual mode when not in Race .


Correct


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Well done Dean.

Now stfu !!



Only kidding fella - enjoy it.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Mookistar said:


> Pistonheads is full of ***** tho.




CORRECT!!
ITV revives Catchphrase gameshow | Media | theguardian.com


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Nice looking car mate. Pleased you are happy with her


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Well done Dean.
> 
> Now stfu !!
> 
> ...


I don`t come on here to much now but its good to see new GTR owners having so much enthusiasm, reminds me of a few of us many years ago when we had our 1st GTR`s.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

hodgie said:


> I don`t come on here to much now but its good to see new GTR owners having so much enthusiasm, reminds me of a few of us many years ago when we had our 1st GTR`s.


Yes i may have been over excited at times so please forgive me.

I have a question already  but i thought id keep it in this thread and save making another one till everything is calm again lol

Anyway, i have a Middlehurst Extended Warranty with the car till June 2014, just reading the terms and it says the following

"Any repair work should be completed at a Nissan High Performance Centre, in all circumstances, and failure to comply with this condition will result in your claim not being accepted"

Living down south Middlehurst is one hell of a trek, but in Bournemouth there is Westover Nissan which is classed as a High Performance Centre, if i needed anything done under warranty, would i be allowed to use Westover Nissan, i would ring and ask but of course its 11pm at night, so thought id give it a quick ask on here


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new car :thumbsup:

Excellent colour choice I might add :smokin:

Judging by the wording on the warranty I.e. ' a Nissan HPC' then I would imagine any HPC would be ok. Best thin to do as you say is to ring them up on Monday.

How are you finding the new car? Been out for a spin today?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

SamboGrove said:


> Congrats on the new car :thumbsup:
> 
> Excellent colour choice I might add :smokin:
> 
> ...


I been for a spin all day pretty much only just got in  It certainly has a presence factor doesn't it, stopping at traffic lights, cruising through the town, even on the motorway you have people purposely slow down to take a good look, and even saw someone take there phone out as they levelled with me on motorway and took a pic, i just put my thumbs up  and gave it a little boot, think i left them with a smile, just as the smile was on my face everytime it accelerates like its just been injected up the arse by GOD himself!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Had mine a month now and still smile when I see it and can hardly believe it's mine


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

PS to Flynn.

I had bacon, toast, sausage and beans this morning for breakfast


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

hodgie said:


> I don`t come on here to much now but its good to see new GTR owners having so much enthusiasm, reminds me of a few of us many years ago when we had our 1st GTR`s.


In fairness i havent run Dean over, or pebble dashed his other halfs car !!


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

bladerider said:


> In fairness i havent run Dean over, or pebble dashed his other halfs car !!


She has a Honda Jizz i mean Jazz. She has a motorbike license and did have an R6 but sold it when she become pregnant i keep going on at her to get another bike but she not interested.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

deankenny said:


> Yes i may have been over excited at times so please forgive me.
> 
> I have a question already  but i thought id keep it in this thread and save making another one till everything is calm again lol
> 
> ...


I would be careful of using westover


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Just ride it out. It'll be up for sale in 3 months


I was wrong. It was a month a 3 days


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I was wrong. It was a month a 3 days


You certainly were  i got it back yesterday from MH and Griffiths Detailing, with a new gearbox and top detail, and i couldnt be more pleased the car now looks stunning as if it didnt before. Drives fantastic, put it into R mode on transmission and suspension and had a first proper little play, and MY GOD!!!!!!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> You certainly were  i got it back yesterday from MH and Griffiths Detailing, with a new gearbox and top detail, and i couldnt be more pleased the car now looks stunning as if it didnt before. Drives fantastic, put it into R mode on transmission and suspension and had a first proper little play, and MY GOD!!!!!!


I thought by your silence that you had sold up. Ive seen the car on Chris's Facebook. 

You've miss out on my new car shitting itself and having to get a refund.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> I thought by your silence that you had sold up. Ive seen the car on Chris's Facebook.
> 
> You've miss out on my new car shitting itself and having to get a refund.


Refund? what!!! did you blow it up


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/213321-my-nearly-new-car-dilemma.html


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

deankenny said:


> You certainly were  i got it back yesterday from MH and Griffiths Detailing, with a new gearbox and top detail, and i couldnt be more pleased the car now looks stunning as if it didnt before. Drives fantastic, put it into R mode on transmission and suspension and had a first proper little play, and MY GOD!!!!!!


 Nicee so all the tans problems you had have been fixed now..? How long have you had it for since it got fixed..? Good to hear they sorted everything out for you.. Have fun and dont go too crazy


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Hashlak said:


> Nicee so all the tans problems you had have been fixed now..? How long have you had it for since it got fixed..? Good to hear they sorted everything out for you.. Have fun and dont go too crazy


I believe so, i hate tempting fate though, but everything is working brilliantly now 

Going to a meet tomorrow in Weston super Mare over 500 cars going, couple other GTR's and i believe also an Aventador, so should be a good day out


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Just ride it out. It'll be up for sale in 3 months


2 years later 

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xft1/v/t42.1790-2/11724479_10156064346780144_295540633_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjMwMCwicmxhIjo1MTJ9&rl=300&vabr=149&oh=dddaa575659e121100a59c465ce865e9&oe=55D005BE

https://video-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xft1/v/t42.1790-2/11732172_10156064339975144_280299047_n.mp4?efg=eyJybHIiOjQxMiwicmxhIjo1MTJ9&rl=412&vabr=229&oh=80d1e629ab6cc18d480a90b65e786051&oe=55D0130C


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Yes loving it even more after having some major work/tuning done by AC Speedtech who I will be writing up about soon


----------

